# Woody Allen



## portraits668 (Jul 21, 2013)

My last drawing, Woody Allen on A3, pencil











I invite to my facebook: https://www.facebook.com/gosciniak.rysunki


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

(Assuming "last" means 'latest')

Absolutely remarkable! Exemplary textures!


----------

